# Blank bottoms? sexing



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I was going to sex my litter but one litter looked like they had noting down there kind of :lol: :shock: 
Their private parts are so smooth, usially I can see the males have more prominent parts even at smaller babies, can they all be just does? or bucks with really really really small/flat private parts? 
I can´t possibly have 11 does! 
Here are photos of a few, most or all look like this:





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The whole bunch


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I see your concerns, mice which dont develop are reasonably common, however you seem to have a whole litter there, all you can do is see what happens, pick a representative from the litter and post more phots in a few days.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That is really weird. they should have clearly visable parts from day 1. . .

Definitely get update pictures in the next few days. And watch them to make sure they can pee properly!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I had two in a litter recently that looked like that. I ended up culling them yesterday (8 days old) as they just were not developing. The one looked like a pinky with fur she was so tiny but your lot looks to be rather healthy.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

if you breed a few mice you will often get the odd one that does this, we used to call them "willyahs"-i.e will you or wont you be a male/fmale- always bad news, - if that makes you feel any better !


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll be back. said:


> if you breed a few mice you will often get the odd one that does this, we used to call them "willyahs"-i.e will you or wont you be a male/fmale- always bad news, - if that makes you feel any better !


Never heard that one before!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I´ll take photos next weekend (in 3-4 days). They seem to be thriving just fine, hope they still and this will be ok.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

your mice seem lovely and healthy, it is common in all forms of life, including Humans.I have never known it to cause health problems in mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are such lovely little things! They don't look stunted to me. Give 'em a chance to develop.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

if there are no problems yet, I don't foresee there being any problems later. If their genitals were under-developed, then it would have caused problems by now. But they seem healthy.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Check for tiny little nipple always a sure way to sex. It's not impossible to have a litter of does, I'm sure we have all had a full litter of bucks at one time or another!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> if there are no problems yet, I don't foresee there being any problems later. If their genitals were under-developed, then it would have caused problems by now. But they seem healthy.


Exactly what I was thinking, that´s why I wasn´t worried but still wanted to ask to be sure. They seem very healthy and happy...just with strange bottoms  
But it will be interesting to see how this develops


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

ian said:


> Check for tiny little nipple always a sure way to sex. It's not impossible to have a litter of does, I'm sure we have all had a full litter of bucks at one time or another!


When do the nipples show? 
I was looking for nipples but saw none. But I´ve done that before and a few days later I saw litters on the does so perhaps I just have to wait a little longer. Don´t remember how old the babies were when I saw the nipples first.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Well it seems as they are starting to develop down stairs :mrgreen: only one or two look kind of flat now instaid of everyone.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am defently curious to see if they develop! 
It's very different thanks for sharing! Never hurd or seen this before :?


----------

